# 2016 Ankona ShadowCast 18 (Black beauty)



## Bigbugin (Nov 8, 2017)

My purdy Shadowcast 18. 2016 Tohatsu 30 4s. Great boat, she gets real skinny, yet handles chop like a champ. Also running FMT for backwater nav, JL Audio for sound, Minn kota co-pilot for trolling. Also has the hatch upgrades in front and rear, gas tank up front. 

Might sell eventually, in the meantime Im fishing her every weekend. 

Don't see many 18's, so Just thought id show her off.  

(PS.i also put gravel down so she doesn't have to sit on the grass anymore)


----------



## BrownWaterAdventures (May 11, 2020)

How much to let her go?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. What kind of speeds do you see with the Tohatsu 30?


----------



## Bigbugin (Nov 8, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Nice. What kind of speeds do you see with the Tohatsu 30?


Cruise about 20, WOT 26 with 550lbs onboard.


----------



## CaptBear (Jul 20, 2020)

How skinny does she float? I'm looking at them for an upgrade. Very nice looking setup!


----------



## CaptBear (Jul 20, 2020)

That last pic is in my hometown... Goodland 🤘


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

How do you like the smaller console?
Can you fit a battery under/inside the cabinet or are the wires/steering components in the way.
Looks like it would help make a lot of room.
Thanks and nice skiff.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Did you ever try running the outboard higher on the tunnel, or did it cavitate?


----------

